# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Nomenclatura intrastat

## dott.mamo

Un cliente ha acquistato nel corso dello scorso anno del software da una società olandese.
Devo predisporre il modello Intrastat-Acquisti entro il 31 gennaio di quest'anno. 
Non ho il codice nomenclatura e il fornitore non risponde alle mie richieste...
Cosa posso fare? Invio l'Intrastat senza nomenclatura oppure cerco il codice che può adattarsi all'operazione?

----------


## Piocchilina

sul sito delle Dogane trovi l'indirizzo e-mail dell'Ufficio Relazioni con il Pubblico, prova a scrivere a loro e sicuramente ti saranno d'aiuto.
una buona giornata

----------


## dott.mamo

ieri ho scritto alla Dogana competente, se non mi rispondono prover&#242; a scrivere all'Ufficio generale che hai citato tu  :Smile:

----------


## Piocchilina

Non rispondono immediatamente, dipende dalla difficoltà del quesito.
Se può interessarti ho il nr di tel dell'URP qui di Torino

----------


## Lorena2546

se ti colleghi al sito dell'agenzia delle dogane ... la nomenclatura combinata la poui attribuire tu e compilare il modello! Io sto inserendo nomenclature combinate da 3 giorni!!
Buon lavoro
Lorena  http://aidaonline.agenziadogane.it/nsitaric/index.html

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Un cliente ha acquistato nel corso dello scorso anno del software da una società olandese.
> Devo predisporre il modello Intrastat-Acquisti entro il 31 gennaio di quest'anno. 
> Non ho il codice nomenclatura e il fornitore non risponde alle mie richieste...
> Cosa posso fare? Invio l'Intrastat senza nomenclatura oppure cerco il codice che può adattarsi all'operazione?

  Cerca le nomenclatura dal sito www.agenziadogane.it

----------


## enzo54

A proposito della nomenclatura combinata: Risponde al vero che non è più obbligatorio indicarla? Se si, quali sono i riferimenti normativi.
Forse si confonde con l'esclusione dell'indicazione del Valore Statistico col 10 mod. intra 2 bis (sotto 10.000.000 di 

----------


## dott.mamo

il problema &#232; che non so esattamente a quale nomenclatura appartiene un CD licenza upgrade di Windows Vista...
o 8523 2933 00
o 8523 2939 00

----------


## enzo54

> il problema è che non so esattamente a quale nomenclatura appartiene un CD licenza upgrade di Windows Vista...
> o 8523 2933 00
> o 8523 2939 00

  Se il tuo cliente è un contribuente trimestrale o annuale, non sei obbligato ad indicate la nomenclatura. Lo provede un  DM  del 12.12.2002
CiAO

----------


## dott.mamo

perfetto, allora sono a posto
non ne ero sicuro, domani avrei controllato
grazie enzo

----------

